# Post-surgical question



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, I am 11 days post-surgery and doing very well. Back at work, making sure I get a lot of sleep at night (even if I need a little Tylenol PM help for that). Incision looks good. I already had my post-op appt. with the surgeon and he told me the fluid and puffiness is standard stuff post-op, the thyroid is a very vascular organ and lots of fluid remains despite my having a drain for a day post-surgery. My question to fellow TT folks: did your neck look like jello, puffy with liquid, and if so, for how long? Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not, but 1) I know lots of folks here did and it resolved itself with time and 2) my surgeon did note that the neck just doesn't drain as nicely as, say, a leg or arm.

I'm glad you are feeling well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whippetcat said:


> Hi, I am 11 days post-surgery and doing very well. Back at work, making sure I get a lot of sleep at night (even if I need a little Tylenol PM help for that). Incision looks good. I already had my post-op appt. with the surgeon and he told me the fluid and puffiness is standard stuff post-op, the thyroid is a very vascular organ and lots of fluid remains despite my having a drain for a day post-surgery. My question to fellow TT folks: did your neck look like jello, puffy with liquid, and if so, for how long? Thanks!


So very glad to hear you are in big-time recovery mode!!! Don't worry; everything will return to normal given time. You will see!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

I still have a swollen band at the surgical incision after three weeks, but it is going down. It just takes time.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

I still have a pouch of swelling at the incision 9 weeks after surgery. Each week it's a little better though.


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone...as suspected, the swelling/fluid retention around the incision is a slow process when it involves the neck area. Good to know...


----------

